# Classified, just another word now days?



## Kraut783 (May 3, 2011)

Is it just me, or is the information coming out on the UBL killing too much?

- Why are we releasing *detailed* information on what led to the finding of UBL (GITMO, courier, etc...)

- Why are we saying what we found in the house, for pets sakes,  *"Ten hard drives, five computers and more than 100 storage devices including discs, DVDs and thumb drives were taken from the compound, the official said ". Just say "items of intelligence value was found in the house"*

*ETC...*

What a nightmare it is for the intelligence field to work in this day and age.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 3, 2011)

The American public has an insatiable appetite to know- everything- all the time.  I see this as getting out ahead of the rumor mill.  Plus we have no way of knowing how much of what's being released is accurate, and how much is designed to cause fear, panic, and distrust amongst our enemies.  I think I explained in another thread that personally, I would be making up all kind of shit to put out there, about how the Haqqanis and ISI helped us out.  Hell, I'd even be making multimillion dollar deposits into Swiss bank accounts in the names of people we want to frame for fingering OBL (and promptly freezing the accounts, of course).


----------



## x SF med (May 3, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> The American public has an insatiable appetite to know- everything- all the time. I see this as getting out ahead of the rumor mill. Plus we have no way of knowing how much of what's being released is accurate, and how much is designed to cause fear, panic, and distrust amongst our enemies. I think I explained in another thread that personally, I would be making up all kind of shit to put out there, about how the Haqqanis and ISI helped us out. Hell, I'd even be making multimillion dollar deposits into Swiss bank accounts in the names of people we want to frame for fingering OBL (and promptly freezing the accounts, of course).


 
You are just a heartless MI Bastard....  I'd just shoot them in the head and say bad things about their mothers and sisters in order to rile up the whole damn family and have more targets.:-|

An insatiable desire to know does not equate to a right or a need to know.  It is true that there is security in an overabundance of released information (well controlled and tailored), but the corollary to that is there is more security in keeping your damn mouth shut.  I'm not sure if I would espouse the trite colloquary "ignorance is bliss"...  but there are things better left unknown to the general public.

(That last sentence is so full of Orwellian refernces, overt and covert, that I am afraid I will have to turn myself in to the Ministry of Truth now...  while re-reading Politics and the English Language as I traipse through the barnyard on my way)


----------



## JollyGreen (May 3, 2011)

x SF med said:


> ... but there are things better left unknown to the general public.



Could not have said it better...

 I figured when this all came out, that there would be some random speculation as there always is, but the amount of stuff that I hear straight off the news stations is startling, but somehow not the least bit surprising.


----------



## Manolito (May 4, 2011)

I have a question? Who has the authority to release information? When I was in and a tax collector was going to be taken out all aspects of the operation were given a security classification and then if the Intelligence officer decided to give out a piece of information he would remove the security classification and release the information. This kept people and their mouths in line. How does it work today?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Teufel (May 4, 2011)

I usually skip the classifieds and stick to craigslist.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 4, 2011)

Manolito said:


> I have a question? Who has the authority to release information? When I was in and a tax collector was going to be taken out all aspects of the operation were given a security classification and then if the Intelligence officer decided to give out a piece of information he would remove the security classification and release the information. This kept people and their mouths in line. How does it work today?
> Thanks
> Bill



Like most everything in intel, "it depends."  You have "original classification authority," you have public affairs officers, you have disclosure officers... all kinds of people.  It depends on what the info is, who it's getting released to, and for what purpose.


----------



## 0699 (May 4, 2011)

Manolito said:


> I have a question? *Who has the authority to release information*? When I was in and a tax collector was going to be taken out all aspects of the operation were given a security classification and then if the Intelligence officer decided to give out a piece of information he would remove the security classification and release the information. This kept people and their mouths in line. How does it work today?
> Thanks
> Bill



All I know is it's not me. 

More people need to remember that IMO...


----------



## JBS (May 5, 2011)

I was wondering how an _un-named_ group of US forces turned into "Navy SEALs" on the cover of every paper on earth... and now I know.

Vice President Biden Confirms Navy SEAL Bin Laden Op


----------



## Centermass (May 5, 2011)

This isn't anything new. It's seems however, to be growing each time a statement is released. Usually, I get the jist whenever I hear it start with wording to the effect of "A person in the administration who wishes to remain anonymous" "An unnamed staff member" "An undisclosed source"

No sense keeping anything close hold that might get in the way of a possible re-election bid or popularity polling. Same thing with the press and media- if it can affect Nielson ratings and ad revenue.

It would be nice to one day hear "The unnamed source that made the statement has been arrested and charged with disclosing classified material damaging to the safety of our National Security......and followed up eventually with the headline "Joe Blabbermouth, who couldn't keep his pneumonia hole shut, was sentenced to death." "Death by asphyxiation to be carried out by use of a gag order consisting of gorilla glue and duct tape."

I guaran damn tee the other would be sources would finally shut up.

And just to reiterate to some others in the wake of all that has transpired since Sunday, that are new and uninitiated, just because you can access it, google it or find it doesn't mean it's ok to post it. Just because you feel that, as being part of the American public, you have a right to know. Actually, NO, YOU DON"T.

2 things would give you due and proper access: The proper level of clearance and second, a valid need to know (As determined by someone who already has both)

Regardless of what others say and do, doesn't give one carte blanche to do the same and make it okay. Not even close.

Stay thirsty my friends, but stay away from the bowls of stupid soup.......

Back to my coffee.


----------

